# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  اثبات صحة حديث العرباض رضي الله عنه ((عليكم بسنتي ))

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد 
 حديث العرباض رضي الله عنه المشهور استغربت من بعض طلبة العلم تضعيفه له 
مع انه  قد تتابع الائمة على تصحيحه ومنهم
 1_الامام الترمذي 
-2الامام ابوداود 
3- الامام ابن عبد البر 
4-الامام الحاكم 
5-الامام ابن حبان
6-الامام البغوي 
7-الامام المنذري
 8-الامام ابن تيمية 
9-العلامةابن باز 
10-العلامة الالباني رحمهم الله جميعا -
 عن عبدالرحمن بن عمرو السلمي و حجر بن حجر قالا أتينا العرباض بن سارية ، وهو ممن نزل فيه { ولا على الذين إذا ما أتوك لتحملهم قلت لا أجد ما أحملكم عليه } فسلمنا ، وقلنا : أتيناك ؛ زائرين ، وعائدين ، ومقتبسين . فقال العرباض : صلى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم ، ثم أقبل علينا ، فوعظنا موعظة بليغة ، ذرفت منها العيون ، ووجلت منها القلوب . فقال قائل : يا رسول الله ! كأن هذه موعظة مودع ، فما تعهد إليها ؟ فقال : أوصيكم بتقوى الله والسمع والطاعة وإن عبدا حبشيا ، فإنه من يعش منكم بعدي فسيرى اختلافا كثيرا ، فعليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء المهديين الراشدين تمسكوا بها ، وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ ، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة ، وكل بدعة ضلالة 
الراوي: العرباض بن سارية المحدث: أبو داود - المصدر: سنن أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4607
خلاصة الدرجة: سكت عنه [وقد قال في رسالته لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح]

10703 - وعظنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما بعد صلاة الغداة موعظة بليغة ذرفت منها العيون ووجلت منها القلوب فقال رجل إن هذه موعظة مودع فماذا تعهد إلينا يا رسول الله قال أوصيكم بتقوى الله ، والسمع والطاعة وإن عبد حبشي فإنه من يعش منكم ير اختلافا كثيرا ، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ، فإنها ضلالة فمن أدرك ذلك منكم فعليه بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين عضوا عليها بالنواجد 
الراوي: العرباض بن سارية المحدث: الترمذي - المصدر: سنن الترمذي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2676
خلاصة الدرجة: حسن صحيح

 -126285 صلى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الصبح ، فوعظنا موعظة بليغة ذرفت منها العيون ، ووجلت منها القلوب ، فقال قائل : يا رسول الله كأنها موعظة مودع ، فأوصنا ، فقال : أوصيكم بتقوى الله والسمع والطاعة ، وإن كان عبدا حبشيا ، فإنه من يعش منكم فسيرى اختلافا كثيرا ، فعليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين ، وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ ، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ، فإن كل بدعة ضلالة 
الراوي: العرباض بن سارية المحدث: البغوي - المصدر: شرح السنة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/181
خلاصة الدرجة: حسن


أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعظهم يوما بعد صلاة الغداة موعظة بليغة ذرفت منها العيون ووجلت منها القلوب ، فقال رجل : يا رسول الله ! هذه موعظة مودع ، فما تعهد إلينا ؟ فقال : أوصيكم بتقوى الله والسمع والطاعة وإن كان عبدا حبشيا فإنه من يعش منكم بعدي فسيرى اختلافا كثيرا ، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإنها ضلالة ، فمن أدرك ذلك منكم فعليه بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء المهديين الراشدين ؛ عضوا عليها بالنواجذ 

الراوي: العرباض بن سارية المحدث: البيهقي - المصدر: دلائل النبوة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6/541
خلاصة الدرجة: [له متابعة]

صلى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الصبح فوعظنا موعظة بليغة ذرفت منها العيون ووجلت منها القلوب ، فقيل : يا رسول الله ! كأنها موعظة مودع فأوصنا ، قال : " عليكم بالسمع والطاعة ، وإن كان عبدا حبشيا ؛ فإنه من يعش منكم فسيرى اختلافا كثيرا ، فعليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين ، عضوا عليها بالنواجذ . وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ؛ فإن كل بدعة ضلالة 
الراوي: العرباض بن سارية المحدث: ابن عبدالبر - المصدر: جامع بيان العلم وفضله - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/1164
خلاصة الدرجة: ثابت صحيح 
193841 - وعظنا رسول الله موعظة وجلت منها القلوب وذرفت منها العيون فقلنا يا رسول الله كأنها موعظة مودع فأوصنا قال أوصيكم بتقوى الله والسمع والطاعة وإن تأمر عليكم عبد وإنه من يعش منكم فسيرى اختلافا كثيرا فعليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين عضوا عليها بالنواجذ وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل بدعة ضلالة 
الراوي: العرباض بن سارية المحدث: المنذري - المصدر: الترغيب والترهيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/60
خلاصة الدرجة: [ لا ينزل عن درجة الحسن وقد يكون على شرط الصحيحين أو أحدهما]

109110 - وعظنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم موعظة وجلت منها القلوب وذرفت منها العيون ، قال : فقلنا : يا رسول الله كأن هذه موعظة مودع فماذا تعهد إلينا ؟ فقال : أوصيكم بالسمع والطاعة فإنه من يعش منكم بعدي فسيرى اختلافا كثيرا فعليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي تمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل بدعة ضلالة 
الراوي: العرباض بن سارية المحدث: ابن تيمية - المصدر: مجموع الفتاوى - الصفحة أو الرقم: 11/622
خلاصة الدرجة: ثابت
قال الامام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال ‏:‏ ‏(‏خلافة النبوة ثلاثون سنة، ثم تصير ملكًا‏)‏، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي، تمسكوا بها وعَضُّوا عليها بالنواجذ، واياكم ومحدثات الامور، فان كل بدعة ضلالة‏)‏‏.‏ 

وكان امير المؤمنين على بن ابي طالب ـ رضي الله عنه ـ اخر الخلفاءالراشدين المهديين‏.‏  
حديث رقم: 5
صحيح ابن حبان > المقدمة > باب الاعتصام بالسنة وما يتعلق بها نقلاً وأمراً وزجراً 

أخبرنا أحمد بن مكرم بن خالد البرتي ، حدثنا علي بن المديني ، حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم ، حدثنا ثور بن يزيد ، حدثني خالد بن معدان 
حدثني عبد الرحمن بن عمرو السلمي و حجر بن حجر الكلاعي ، قالا : : (أتينا العرباض بن سارية ، وهو ممن نزل فيه : ولا على الًذين إذا ما أتوك لتحملهم قلت لا أجد ما أحملكم عليه فسلًمنا وقلنا : أتيناك زائرين ومقتبسين ، فقال العرباض :( صلًى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الصبح ذات يوم ، ثم أقبل علينا ، فوعظنا موعظة بليغة ، ذرفت منها العيون ، ووجلت منها القلوب ، فقال قائل : يا رسول الله ، كأنً هذه موعظة مودع ، فماذا تعهد إلينا ؟ قال : أوصيكم بتقوى الله والسمع والطًاعة وإن عبداً حبشياً مجدًعاً ، فإنًه من يعش منكم ، فسيرى اختلافاً كثيراً، فعليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين فتمسكوا بها ، وعضوا عليها بالنًواجذ ، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإنً كلً محدثة بدعة ، وكلً بدعة ضلالة ) 
.قال : أبو حاتم في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :(فعليكم بسنًتي) عند ذكره الاختلاف الذي يكون في أمته بيان واضح أن من واظب على السنن ، قال بها ، ولم يعرج على غيرها من الآراء من الفرق الناجية في القيامة ، جعلنا الله منهم بمنه ).). 


حديث رقم: 329
مستدرك الحاكم > كتاب العلم > كتاب العلم 

حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب ، ثنا العباس بن محمد الدوري ، ثنا أبو عاصم ، ثنا ثور بن يزيد ، ثنا خالد بن معدان ، عن عبد الرحمن بن عمرو السلمي ، عن العرباض بن سارية قال : : ( صل لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم صلاة الصبح ، ثم أقبل علينا فوعظنا موعظة وجلت منها القلوب ، و ذرفت منها العيون ، فقلنا : يا رسول الله ، كأنها موعظة مودع ، فأوصنا ، قال : أوصيكم بتقوى الله ، و السمع و الطاعة ، و إن أمر عليكم عبد حبشي ، فإنه من يعش منكم فسيرى اختلافاً كثيراً ، فعليكم بسنتي و سنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين ، عضوا عليها بالنواجذ ، و إياكم و محدثات الأمور ، فإن كل بدعة ضلالة . 
قال لحاكم هذا حديث صحيح ليس له علة . و قد احتج البخاري بعبد الرحمن بن عمر ، و ثور بن يزيد ، و روي هذا الحديث في أول كتاب الاعتصام بالسنة و الذي عندي أنهما رحمهما الله توهما أنه ليس له راو عن خالد بن معدان غير ثور بن يزيد ، و قد رواه محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث المخرج حديثه في الصحيحين عن خالد بن معدان .). 
حديث رقم: 331
مستدرك الحاكم > كتاب العلم > كتاب العلم 

حدثناه أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد العنبري ، ثنا عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي . 
و أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن المؤمل ، ثنا الفضل بن محمد قالا : ثنا أبو صالح ، عن معاوية بن صالح . 
و أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن جعفر القطيعي ، ثنا عبد الله بن أحمد : ( وعظنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم موعظة ذرفت منها العيون ، و وجلت منها القلوب فقلنا يا رسول الله إن هذا لموعظة مودع ، فإذا تعهد إلينا . قال : قد تركتكم على البيضاء ، ليلها كنهارها ، لا يزيغ عنها بعدي إلا هالك ، و من يعش منكم فسيرى اختلافاً كثيراً ، فعليكم بما عرفتم من سنتي و سنة الخلفاء المهديين الراشدين من بعدي ، و عليكم بالطاعة و إن كان عبداً حبشياً ، عضوا عليها بالنواجذة . 
فكان أسد بن وداعة يزيد في هذا الحديث : فإن المؤمن كالجمل الأنف حيث ما قيد انقاد . 
و قد تابع عبد الرحمن بن عمرو على روايته ، عن العرباض بن سارية ثلاثة من الثقات الأثبات من أئمة أهل الشام ، منهم : حجر بن حجر الكلاعي .). 


حديث رقم: 333
مستدرك الحاكم > كتاب العلم > كتاب العلم 

حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب ، ثنا أحمد بن عيسى بن زيد التنيسي ، ثنا عمرو بن أبي سلمة التنيسي ، أنبأ عبد الله بن العلاء بن زيد ، عن يحيى بن أبي المطاع قال : سمعت العرباض بن سارية السلمي يقول : : ( قام فينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ذات غداة فوعظنا موعظة و جلت منها القلوب ، و ذرفت منها الأعين ، قال : فقلنا : يا رسول الله ، قد وعظتنا موعظة مودع فاعهد إلينا ، قال : عليكم بتقوى الله . أظنه قال : و السمع و الطاعة ، و سترى من بعدي اختلافاً شديداً أو كثيراً ، فعليكم بسنتي و سنة الخلفاء المهديين ، عضوا عليها بالنواجذ ، و إياكم و المحدثات ، فإن كل بدعة ضلالة . 
و منهم : معبد بن عبد الله بن هشام القرشي و ليس الطريق إليه من شرط هذا الكتاب فتركته ، 
و قد استقصيت في تصحيح هذا الحديث بعض الاستقصاء على ما أدى إليه اجتهادي ، و كتب في كما قال إمام أئمة الحديث شعبة في حديث عبد الله بن عطاء ، عن عقبة بن عامر : لما طلبه بالبصرة ، و الكوفة ، و المدينة ، و مكة ، ثم عاد الحديث إلى شهر بن حوشب فتركه ، ثم قال شعبة : لأن يصح لي مثل هذا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم كان أحب إلي من والدي و ولدي و الناس أجمعين ، و قد صح هذا الحديث ، و الحمد لله و صلى الله على محمد و آله أحمعين .). 




__________________

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

ما شاء الله لكن أين تصحيح ابن رجب للحديث من هذا كله مع تحقيق شعيب الأرنؤوط

----------


## الفاتح الحلاوي

> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد 
> حديث العرباض رضي الله عنه المشهور استغربت من بعض طلبة العلم تضعيفه له 
> مع انه  قد تتابع الائمة على تصحيحه 
> -126285 صلى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الصبح ، فوعظنا موعظة بليغة ذرفت منها العيون ، ووجلت منها القلوب ، فقال قائل : يا رسول الله كأنها موعظة مودع ، فأوصنا ، فقال : أوصيكم بتقوى الله والسمع والطاعة ، وإن كان عبدا حبشيا ، فإنه من يعش منكم فسيرى اختلافا كثيرا ، فعليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين ، وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ ، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ، فإن كل بدعة ضلالة 
> الراوي: العرباض بن سارية المحدث: البغوي - المصدر: شرح السنة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/181
> خلاصة الدرجة: حسن
> أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعظهم يوما بعد صلاة الغداة موعظة بليغة ذرفت منها العيون ووجلت منها القلوب ، فقال رجل : يا رسول الله ! هذه موعظة مودع ، فما تعهد إلينا ؟ فقال : أوصيكم بتقوى الله والسمع والطاعة وإن كان عبدا حبشيا فإنه من يعش منكم بعدي فسيرى اختلافا كثيرا ، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإنها ضلالة ، فمن أدرك ذلك منكم فعليه بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء المهديين الراشدين ؛ عضوا عليها بالنواجذ 
> الراوي: العرباض بن سارية المحدث: البيهقي - المصدر: دلائل النبوة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6/541
> خلاصة الدرجة: [له متابعة]
> ...


ضُــِعفَ الحديث أخي الكريم لأن الراوي فرد من جمع حضر المناسبة ولا يعقل ان لا يروى إلا عن طريق العرباض فقط.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم الواجب الأخذ بما ثيت صحته عند الائمة الحفاظ  من النصوص وطرح هذه الاحتمالات العقلية فإننا لو سلطنا الاحتمالات العقلية على الأدلة اللفظية في سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما بقي لنا حديث واحد يستدل به الإنسان ولأورد عليها كل شيء والأمور العقلية هذه قد تكون وهميات وخيالات من الشيطان يلقيها في قلب الإنسان حتى يزعزع عقيدته وإيمانه والعياذ بالله 
ومثل هذا التشكيك الذي قلته اخي الكريم يرد في كثير من النصوص المتفق على صحتها.
ويوهمنا اننا اعلم من الائمة الذين اثبتوا صحتها 
كما انه يؤدي الى الطعن  اما في الصحابي رضي الله عنه  الرواي للحديث  اوفي الرواة من بعده 
والصحابة رضي الله عنهم كلهم عدول باتفاق الائمة رحمهم الله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حسن التمام

عن أبي نجيح العرباض بن سارية رضي الله تعالى عنه قال: وعظنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم موعظة وجلت منها القلوب وذرفت منها العيون، فقلنا: يا رسول الله كأنها موعظة مودع فأوصنا، قال أوصيكم بتقوى الله عز وجل والسمع والطاعة وإن تأمر عليكم عبد، إنه من يعش منكم فسيري اختلافاً كثيراً، فعليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين عضوا عليها بالنواجذ، وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل بدعة ضلالة» .

صحيح - أخرجه الترمذي (2676) , وابن ماجه (44) , وأحمد 4/ 126 , والدارمي (96-ت الداراني) , ويعقوب بن سفيان في "المعرفة والتاريخ 2/ 344 , وابن أبي عاصم (31) و (32) و (54) والطبراني 18/ (617) , والآجري في "الشريعة" (ص 47) ، والحاكم 1/ 95-96 , والبغوي في "شرح السنة" (102) , والجورقاني في " الأباطيل والصحاح" (288) , والمزي في "تهذيب الكمال" 17/ 305-306 : من طريق خالد بن معدان، عن عبد الرحمن بن عمرو السلمي، عن العرباض بن سارية به .
وقال الترمذي :
"هذا حديث حسن صحيح" 
وقال البزار كما في "جامع بيان العلم" لابن عبدالبر :
"هذا حديث ثابت صحيح" 
وقال الحاكم :
"هذا إسناد صحيح على شرطهما جميعا ، ولا أعرف له علة" , وقال أيضا :"وقد احتج البخاري بعبد الرحمن بن عمرو ، وثور بن يزيد ، وروي هذا الحديث في أول كتاب الاعتصام بالسنة والذي عندي أنهما رحمهما الله توهما أنه ليس له راو عن خالد بن معدان غير ثور بن يزيد ، وقد رواه محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث المخرج حديثه في الصحيحين ، عن خالد بن معدان" وأقره الذهبي !
قلت : لم يخرج البخاري لعبد الرحمن بن عمرو شيئا , وهو حسن الحديث فقد روى عنه جمع، وذكره مسلمة فى الطبقة الأولى من التابعين , ووثقه ابن حبان 5/ 111 , وقال الذهبي في "الكاشف" (3277) , وفي "تاريخ الإسلام" 3/ 88: "صدوق".
وقال البغوي :
"هذا حديث حسن"
وقال الجورقاني :
"هذا حديث صحيح ثابت مشهور ...وقد روى هذا الحديث، عن العرباض بن سارية جماعة من التابعين، منهم: حجر بن حجر، ويحيى بن أبي مطاع، وجبير بن نفير، وعبد الله بن أبي بلال، والمهاجر بن حبيب وغيرهم".
وقال ابن عبدالبر :
"حديث عرباض حديث ثابت"
وقال الحافظ ضياء الدين المقدسي في "إتباع السنن" (ص 20):
"حديث صحيح أخرجه الإمام أحمد". 
وله طريقان آخران عن عبد الرحمن بن عمرو , الأول:
أخرجه ابن ماجه (43) ، وأحمد 4/ 126 , وابن أبي عاصم في "السنة" (33) و (48) و (56) ، والطبراني 18/ (619) ، وفي "مسند الشاميين" (2017) ، والآجري في "الشريعة" (ص 47) ,والحاكم 1/ 96 ,  وابن عبد البر في "جامع بيان العلم" (2303) و (2304) : من طريق معاوية بن صالح، عن ضمرة بن حبيب، عن عبد الرحمن بن عمرو السلمي، أنه سمع العرباض بن سارية، قال: وعظنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم موعظة ذرفت منها العيون، ووجلت منها القلوب، قلنا: يا رسول الله، إن هذه لموعظة مودع، فماذا تعهد إلينا؟ قال: " قد تركتكم على البيضاء ليلها
 كنهارها لا يزيغ عنها بعدي إلا هالك، ومن يعش منكم، فسيرى اختلافا كثيرا، فعليكم بما عرفتم من سنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين، وعليكم بالطاعة، وإن عبدا حبشيا عضوا عليها بالنواجذ، فإنما المؤمن كالجمل الأنف حيثما انقيد انقاد " .
والثاني : أخرجه ابن أبي عاصم (30) من طريق إسماعيل بن عياش , والطبراني 18/ (620) : من طريق بقية بن الوليد، (كلاهما : بقية , وإسماعيل بن عياش ) عن سليمان بن سليم، عن يحيى بن جابر، عن عبد الرحمن بن عمرو السلمي به .
وقال الحاكم :
"وقد تابع عبد الرحمن بن عمرو على روايته ، عن العرباض بن سارية ثلاثة من الثقات الأثبات من أئمة أهل الشام منهم حجر بن حجر الكلاعي"
قلت : متابعة حجر بن حجر الكلاعي جاءت مقرونة بعبد الرحمن بن عمرو عند أبي داود (4607) , وأحمد 4/ 126-127 , ويعقوب بن سفيان في "المعرفة والتاريخ 2/ 344 , وابن أبي عاصم (32) و (57) , والآجري في "الشريعة" (ص 47) , وابن حبان (5) , وفي "الثقات" 1/ 4 , والحاكم 1/ 97 , وابن عبدالبر في "جامع بيان العلم" (2311), والمزي في "تهذيب الكمال" 5/ 472-473 , والعسقلاني في "موافقة الخبر الخبر" 1/ 136 
وقال العسقلاني :
"هذا حديث صحيح رجاله ثقات"
وحجر بن حجر الكلاعي : ذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات" 4/ 177 , وقال الحافظ في "التقريب" : "مقبول".


وتابعه أيضا : مهاصر بن حبيب , ويحيى بن أبي مطاع , وجبير بن نفير , وابن أبي بلال .


أما متابعة مهاصر :

فأخرجها ابن أبي عاصم (28) و (29) و (30) و (59), والطبراني 18/ (623) : من طريق أبي اليمان، ثنا إسماعيل بن عياش، عن أرطاة بن المنذر، عن مهاصر بن حبيب، عن العرباض بن سارية قال: وعظنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد صلاة الغداة موعظة بليغة ذرفت منها العيون، ووجلت منها القلوب، فقال رجل من أصحابه: يا رسول الله، إن هذه موعظة مودع، فقال: «أوصيكم بتقوى الله، والسمع والطاعة وإن كان عبدا حبشيا، فإنه من يعش منكم فسيرى اختلافا كثيرا، فإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإنها بدعة، فمن أدرك ذلك منكم فعليه بسنتي، وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين، عضوا عليها بالنواجذ».
وإسناده حسن , المهاصر بن حبيب : قال ابن أبي حاتم في "الجرح والتعديل" 8/ 439-440 : "سئل أبي عنه فقال: لا بأس به" , ووثقه ابن حبان 7/ 525, وإسماعيل بن عياش الحمصي صدوق فى روايته عن أهل بلده , وهذه منها .


وأما متابعة يحيى بن أبي المطاع :


فأخرجها ابن ماجه (42) ، وابن أبي عاصم (26) و (55) ، والطبراني 18/ (622) , وفي "الأوسط" (66) ، والحاكم 1/ 97 : من طريق عبد الله بن العلاء بن زبر , عن يحيى بن أبي المطاع، قال: سمعت العرباض بن سارية، يقول: قام فينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم، فوعظنا موعظة بليغة، وجلت منها القلوب، وذرفت منها العيون، فقيل يا رسول الله: وعظتنا موعظة مودع، فاعهد إلينا بعهد، فقال: «عليكم بتقوى الله، والسمع والطاعة، وإن عبدا حبشيا، وسترون من بعدي اختلافا شديدا، فعليكم بسنتي، وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين، عضوا عليها بالنواجذ، وإياكم والأمور المحدثات، فإن كل بدعة ضلالة».
يحيى بن أبي مطاع : صدوق ، وأشار دحيم إلى أن روايته عن العرباض مرسلة .


وأما متابعة جبير بن نفير :


فأخرجها ابن أبي عاصم في "السنة" (34) و (49) ، والطبراني 18/ (642) :من طريق شعوذ الأزدي، عن خالد بن معدان، عن جبير بن نفير، عن العرباض بن سارية به .
وشعوذ الأزدي : مجهول الحال .


وأما متابعة ابن أبي بلال :


فأخرجها أحمد 4/ 127 : حدثنا حيوة بن شريح، حدثنا بقية، حدثني بحير بن سعد، عن خالد بن معدان، عن ابن أبي بلال، عن عرباض بن سارية به 
قلت : إسناده ضعيف , فيه علتان :
الأولى : ابن أبي بلال اسمه عبد الله , قال المزي : "ذكره ابن حبان فى كتاب " الثقات " , روى له أبو داود ، و الترمذى ، و النسائى ، و روى له ابن ماجه ، و سماه : خالد ابن أبى بلال ، وهو وهم".
قلت : وقع عند ابن ماجه (4093) خالد بن أبي بلال , وصوابه: (خالد عن ابن أبي بلال) , فخالد هو ابن معدان , وقد تفرّد بالرواية عنه فهو مجهول العين .
وأخرجه الطبراني 18/ (624): حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى بن حمزة الدمشقي ، ثنا حيوة بن شريح به , وتحرف في المطبوع عبد الله بن أبي بلال إلى عبد الرحمن !.
والثانية : بقية بن الوليد : يدلس تدليس التسوية كما هو معروف عنه , فلا بدّ من تصريحه بالتحديث في كل طبقات السند , وهذه العلة مدفوعة فقد جاء من غير طريقه :
أخرجه أحمد 4/ 127 : من طريق يحيى بن أبي كثير، عن محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث، عن خالد بن معدان، عن ابن أبي بلال به .
ورجاله ثقات .
وقال الحاكم في "المستدرك" 1/ 97  :
"ومنهم- يعني ممن تابع عبد الرحمن بن عمرو السلمي- معبد بن عبد الله بن هشام القرشي وليس الطريق إليه من شرط هذا الكتاب فتركته".


وأخرجه الحارث بن أبي أسامة (55 و 56 -بغية الباحث) , ومن طريقه أبو يعلى كما في "المطالب العالية" (2984) , وأبو نعيم في "معرفة الصحابة" (7146) , وابن منيع كما في "المطالب العالية" (2984) : من طريقين عن سعيد بن خثيم عن رجل، من الأنصار من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذين وقعوا إلى الشام قال: فذكر نحوه .
وسعيد بن خثيم صدوق كما في "التقريب" لكن جاء في "التاريخ الكبير" 3/ 470 للبخاري : " سعيد بن خثيم رجل من سليط عن رجل من أهل الشام عن رجل له صحبة: خطبنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - نحو حديث عرباض بن سارية - قاله لنا موسى حدثنا جعفر بن حيان " , ففيه إبهام التابعي .


كتبه
حسن التمام
العاشر من شوال 1437 من هجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------

